# TOUR OF TRINIDAD, Sept. 6, 2014, Trinidad CA.



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Come ride in the beauty of California's North Coast!

*
ON LINE REGISTRATION ​*
*





* 
Click here for aerial video of Trinidad. 

 
Click here for aerial video 
of Patrick's Pt. Drive
*Rider's Challenge: 100+ km (65+ miles). Starts 9:00 am. This route has all of the fun and scenic sections of the 45K, plus so much more, including the climb under the redwoods on Murray Road, followed by a breath-taking descent to Fieldbrook and the flowing twists and turns that follow. Climb up Highway 299 to earn a fun descent to Blue Lake. From Blue Lake take West End Road for a scenic and fun route to the flat farmlands of Arcata. Cross the historic Hammond Bridge over the Mad River, cruise through McKinleyville and enjoy the idyllic scenery of Dow's Prairie. The highlight of the ride is Scenic Drive, with crashing waves and seastacks below. Then it's out to Patrick's Point and back to Trinidad via the twists and turns of Stage Coach Road. A fun, challenging and oh-so-scenic ride!​**









*
*Easy <nobr>Family Tour</nobr>: 20 km (12 miles). Starts 10:00 am at Trinidad Elementary School, ride to the end of Patrick's Point Drive and back. This is a fun and scenic ride under the redwoods and firs. Much of it is relatively flat, but a bike with multiple gears is recommended for the few hills on the route. 






**Family Challenge Tour: 45 km (28 miles). Starts 9:30 am. This one takes in some of the most scenic sections of the 100K route, including Scenic Drive and Patrick's Point Drive. After the start the route tours Westhaven Drive, US 101 and skirts the ocean on Frontage road. It then goes behind the airport on Central Ave. in McKinleyville before turning onto idyllic Dow's Prairie, Crannell. Back onto US 101 to Westhaven Drive, Patrick's Point Drive. Take Old Stagecoach Road for a fun, twisting turning ride back to town. 









​**A portion of the proceeds of this event will be donated to 
<nobr>Project Share</nobr> Life.**








Every 5 minutes, someone in the United States is diagnosed with a blood cancer and every 10 minutes, someone dies from this form of cancer. At any one time, 3000 blood cancer patients are searching the NMDP <nobr>Registry</nobr> looking for a matched donor. The Rotary Project Share Life mission is to help increase the odds of these patients finding a match which offers a potential cure. 








Aaron Ostrum from sponsor Pacific Outfitters presents a check to Project Share Life chairman Nyle Henderson.
​**<nobr>REGISTRATION</nobr> / START / FINISH for all rides are at Trinidad Elementary School, 300 Trinity St., Trinidad.







**REGISTRATION / CHECK-IN opens at 7:30am. Please arrive at least 30 minutes 
prior to your ride's start time.
**POST RIDE MEAL:All riders will get to enjoy a great pasta meal with a choice of<nobr>meat sauce</nobr> or marinara from Abruzzi, one of the best <nobr>Italian restaurants</nobr> in Humboldt County. Plus garlic bread, salad, ice tea and lemonade. 







​*
​


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)




----------

